# Interesting name



## Scaley-Supplies (Apr 11, 2012)

Must be a bit of a slow news week for knox but this article was on the front page of our local newspaper..
HAVE YOUR SAY: Yarra Ranges Viper is a real charmer - Local News - News - Knox Leader


----------



## vampstorso (Apr 11, 2012)

LOL wolfgang might get him teased, but Viper won't?

this is like the Simpsons naming Bart.


----------



## spinner_collis (Apr 11, 2012)

Love it, might change my boys name from isaac to Eastern, then for a middle name I was thinking Brown! lol


----------



## disintegratus (Apr 12, 2012)

Ehh... It's not that bad I suppose. At least they didn't call him Vyndskrin Vypir, or do anything else to make the name even more ridiculous than it already is. My partner's sister had a daughter a while ago, they named her Ryva. I have to bite my tongue, apparently it's not okay to tell people that their naming choices for children are idiotic.


----------



## Channaz (Apr 12, 2012)

I don't have kids and there are no plans for any, but I've always liked the idea of snake names for a bit of originality.

I reckon Eastern Brown would make a great boy's name, spinner. It would go well with many surnames. Tiger, Taipan, Copperhead, Dugite could be great... although I'd draw the line at Pygmy, Little Whip or Red-bellied, lol.


----------

